# Shaq returns, but Cavs fall to Bobcats



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> LeBron James and the Cavaliers were already struggling with their rhythm in Shaquille O'Neal's return from injury. When Michael Jordan started giving Gerald Wallace pointers on how to play LeBron, Cleveland was doomed. Listening intently to Jordan and attacking a foul-prone James, Wallace had 31 points and 14 rebounds, and the Charlotte Bobcats took advantage of the disjointed Cavaliers in a 94-87 victory on Friday night. The surprising Bobcats won their third straight game following a seven-game losing streak behind Wallace, who beat James in numerous one-on-one matchups in the post -- at the urging of the Bobcats managing partner sitting courtside.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10200668/Shaq-returns,-but-Cavs-fall-to-Bobcats


----------

